# Gurkha Grand Reserve Churchill Maduro Cigar Review - Fantastic!



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Many a great night with this great stick. Looong lasting, great burn, great taste, and well worth the price. One of the few I will smoke with rea...

Read the full review here: Gurkha Grand Reserve Churchill Maduro Cigar Review - Fantastic!


----------

